# Westgate Cancellation!



## nore1710 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi there my boyfriend and I fell into this Westgate scam and after coming across this website we realized we still had time to cancel. Thank you all for sharing your experiences! We followed the instructions that was provided and mailed the letter through USPS certified so we had confirmation that the letter was delivered and signed for. In our cancellation letter we included, "All promotional material will be returned under separate cover." A week later we checked the credit card account we used for the initial $500 deposit and they refunded only $350. I guess they charged $50 for each item that was given (two binders and a tablet).  I know that I should not contact them at all however, will they send me a letter stating our timeshare was cancelled? Should I send back the promotional material now and request my $150 back or should I wait? Furthermore, for those struggling to find the letter with cancellation instructions Westgate now provides you with a CD. They tell you that the Cd ONLY has duplicates of all the paperwork you sign in case you need it but, they also give you paper copies of the same documents as well so its not really important "BULLSHITTERS". They tell you this to FOOL YOU! After looking through the binder and not finding this cancellation letter hidden in the secret compartment something told me to look in the CD so I did just that and BOOM it was there with instructions and all! WESTGATE are a bunch of scammers! Please beware!


----------



## theo (Jun 29, 2016)

nore1710 said:


> ... will they send me a letter stating our timeshare was cancelled?



Probably not (and they don't have to), but they can and will *keep* the $150 portion of your deposit if you fail to return the gift / promotional / owner materials.



> Should I send back the promotional material now and request my $150 back or should I wait?



Wait for what? You're not going to see your $150 until or unless they have the materials back in their possession.



> WESTGATE are a bunch of scammers!



Westgate sales practices are notoriously unscrupulous and deceitful and manipulative, but I guess calling them "scammers" is a matter of personal definition. 
They are selling a product --- and they will say or do whatever it takes to "close the deal". Fortunately, for you and for many others who develop buyers' remorse, the right to cancel (rescind) within a limited time period is provided to consumers by applicable *state law* --- certainly *not* by Westgate's own benevolence or choice.


----------



## nore1710 (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for replying. I wasn't sure if I would receive a letter from Westgate stating my timeshare was cancelled. So was wondering if I should wait for the letter or just return the materials but based on your reply it seems like the answer to my question is "no" I probably will not get a letter about my cancellation and I should just return the materials if I want the $150 back. Furthermore, if they do not send me a letter how do I know for sure my timeshare is cancelled? (sorry if it sounds like a silly question. I just want proof of my cancellation if possible). 





theo said:


> Probably not (and they don't have to), but they can and will *keep* the $150 portion of your deposit if you fail to return the gift / promotional / owner materials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theo (Jun 29, 2016)

nore1710 said:


> Thanks for replying. I wasn't sure if I would receive a letter from Westgate stating my timeshare was cancelled. So was wondering if I should wait for the letter or just return the materials but based on your reply it seems like the answer to my question is "no" I probably will not get a letter about my cancellation and I should just return the materials if I want the $150 back. Furthermore, if they do not send me a letter how do I know for sure my timeshare is cancelled? (sorry if it sounds like a silly question. I just want proof of my cancellation if possible).



Your sufficient "proof" of cancellation is the refund you indicate having already received (even if incomplete at this point, until you return the other materials).

By the way, you might *still* receive a computer generated "Welcome" letter from Westgate, despite your cancellation. Don't panic --- this letter was being automatically generated very soon after the moment you signed on the dotted line. Receipt of this "Welcome" letter does *not* in any way mean that your subsequent rescission is not being acknowledged and processed, as is plainly required by law. Deposit any such "Welcome" letter exactly where it belongs --- straight into the recycling bin. 

Once again, *rescission is a legal right provided to you by state law* (not by Westgate). If you met the deadline to rescind (10 days in FL), Westgate had  *no* choice other than to process your rescission. They may be sleazy, slimy, deceitful and manipulative, but they are *not* going to flagrantly violate clear, established state law.


----------



## nore1710 (Jun 29, 2016)

theo said:


> Your sufficient "proof" of cancellation is the refund you indicate having already received (even if incomplete at this point, until you return the other materials).
> 
> By the way, you might *still* receive a computer generated "Welcome" letter from Westgate, despite your cancellation. Don't panic --- this letter was being automatically generated very soon after the moment you signed on the dotted line. Receipt of this "Welcome" letter does *not* in any way mean that your subsequent rescission is not being acknowledged and processed, as is plainly required by law. Deposit any such "Welcome" letter exactly where it belongs --- straight into the recycling bin.
> 
> Once again, *rescission is a legal right provided to you by state law* (not by Westgate). If you met the deadline to rescind (10 days in FL), Westgate had  *no* choice other than to process your rescission. They may be sleazy, slimy, deceitful and manipulative, but they are *not* going to flagrantly violate clear, established state law.



Thanks so much for getting back to me so quickly. Will send the promotional materials tomorrow and post any updates. Thanks again!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 29, 2016)

went ahead and moved your post to its own thread, make things a bit easier to sort thru!

so happy you found us in time to rescind, thats two in one day for westgate!  truly a great day for TUG!  =)


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 30, 2016)

We cancelled with Westgate in April. (After finding TUG!)  Never received a single call, email or letter of any kind from them.  The only thing we received was our credit card statement showing the refund of our deposit.  

I sent all of our promo materials back at the same time as the letter (and with an additional copy of the letter in the box for reference) and we received a full refund of what we paid.  They actually didn't even take out the money for the free extra night and the free breakfast they provided (which they were legally allowed to do based on the contract, so I was very surprised they chose not to.)


----------



## Buenobox (Jun 30, 2016)

nore1710 said:


> Thanks for replying. I wasn't sure if I would receive a letter from Westgate stating my timeshare was cancelled. So was wondering if I should wait for the letter or just return the materials but based on your reply it seems like the answer to my question is "no" I probably will not get a letter about my cancellation and I should just return the materials if I want the $150 back. Furthermore, if they do not send me a letter how do I know for sure my timeshare is cancelled? (sorry if it sounds like a silly question. I just want proof of my cancellation if possible).



We received the letter confirming our cancellation 10 days after our rescission stamped date along with the receipt of credit refunded back to my credit card. It states "Please be advised that your contract for the purchase of a timeshare unit (the "Agreement") has been cancelled...."
I assume you knew about the refund because you checked your credit card account. The letter along with the receipt of your refund will arrive a few days later as they processed the letter and the refund the same day. 
I think it really depends on how each Westgate location handles the agreement, some might get their full refund without shipping back the promotional materials, some get the deduction. As others suggest in the thread, evaluate whether it's worth it to ship back the materials. If you ship with the cheapest method, there's no proof of delivery. If you ship with registered signature upon delivery, it might cost as much as your $150.
You should receive your mail soon, it did take some time.


----------



## Westgatefraud16 (Jul 9, 2016)

*Westgate success*

I went to Florida in June 2016 for vacation and was met westgate scam.  After wasting half a day and these people refusing to accept no I ended up signing the paperwork.  When I got home I found this website about cancellation.  I immediately wrote my letter and sent the letter along with the items that were given to me by express mail.  Two days later they called me from a private number telling me that I had to pay closing cost if I cancelled.  I told them under Florida's statue they couldn't charge me and any additional information they wanted to relay to me needed to be in writing.  Well today I checked my account and they had deposited my money back in my account


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 9, 2016)

Westgatefraud16 said:


> I went to Florida in June 2016 for vacation and was met westgate scam.  After wasting half a day and these people refusing to accept no I ended up signing the paperwork.  When I got home I found this website about cancellation.  I immediately wrote my letter and sent the letter along with the items that were given to me by express mail.  *Two days later they called me from a private number telling me that I had to pay closing cost if I cancelled.  I told them under Florida's statue they couldn't charge me and any additional information they wanted to relay to me needed to be in writing.  Well today I checked my account and they had deposited my money back in my account*



That is so awesome! You did great handling them. So glad when people find TUG in time to cancel these contracts


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2016)

another two for 1 westgate cancellation thread!

love it!


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 16, 2016)

Florida's statute on rescinding does not require the seller to notify a buyer that they honored the rescission, just to do it. Thus, the only contact you're likely to get is another attempt to sell.
.


----------



## Nicolej (Jun 18, 2017)

Westgatefraud16 said:


> *Westgate success*
> 
> I went to Florida in June 2016 for vacation and was met westgate scam.  After wasting half a day and these people refusing to accept no I ended up signing the paperwork.  When I got home I found this website about cancellation.  I immediately wrote my letter and sent the letter along with the items that were given to me by express mail.  Two days later they called me from a private number telling me that I had to pay closing cost if I cancelled.  I told them under Florida's statue they couldn't charge me and any additional information they wanted to relay to me needed to be in writing.  Well today I checked my account and they had deposited my money back in my account


Thank you for posting this I got the same call today about paying 2,000 in closing fees Freaked me out! I know how to handle them now.


----------



## WackyLucy (Jun 19, 2017)

Nicolej said:


> Thank you for posting this I got the same call today about paying 2,000 in closing fees Freaked me out! I know how to handle them now.



I'm not sure that I'm following this, but there is no cost associated with rescinding if the cancellation is initiated within the time specified by state law.

Does the $2,000 cost mentioned here refer to "deedback" cost when the buyer has already failed to rescind within the time period identified by applicable state law, or is it instead just an unlawful attempt to extort money?


----------



## Nicolej (Jun 19, 2017)

WackyLucy said:


> I'm not sure that I'm following this, but there is no cost associated with rescinding if the cancellation is initiated within the time specified by state law.
> 
> Does the $2,000 cost mentioned here refer to "deedback" cost when the buyer has already failed to rescind within the time period identified by applicable state law, or is it instead just an unlawful attempt to extort money
> I rescinded it two days after I got it, I'm pretty sure they are trying to scare me. Thank you for replying back I know how to handle it now.


----------



## theo (Jun 19, 2017)

I see a repeated quote of a question directed to you, but no actual response to it.


----------



## Dpka (May 14, 2018)

Hi, 
I’m writing this seeing your post , on success with Westgate . 

We signed this last week and found this as a scam . 

Please help me out. Whom should I write a letter to cancel this Westgate agreement? 

Please reply back to me . 




Westgatefraud16 said:


> *Westgate success*
> 
> I went to Florida in June 2016 for vacation and was met westgate scam.  After wasting half a day and these people refusing to accept no I ended up signing the paperwork.  When I got home I found this website about cancellation.  I immediately wrote my letter and sent the letter along with the items that were given to me by express mail.  Two days later they called me from a private number telling me that I had to pay closing cost if I cancelled.  I told them under Florida's statue they couldn't charge me and any additional information they wanted to relay to me needed to be in writing.  Well today I checked my account and they had deposited my money back in my account


----------



## Dpka (May 14, 2018)

Please Let me know whom should I write a letter to get out of this Westgate scam.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2018)

there should be cancellation instructions in your sales contract, but they dont make that section very obvious...you will have to search for it!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html


----------



## jwalk03 (May 15, 2018)

If they gave you a CD with the contract documents you will likely find it there.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2018)

and check the secret velcro pocket in the spine of the fancy folder they gave you!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/westgate-cancellation-secret-pocket.html

(although one person has mentioned they have stopped hiding it here)


----------

